# MMI K-27 & C-19, San Juan C-16



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey all,

Just received the new MMI K-27 and C-19.  Very nice models.

San Juan Car Company is releasing the #268 C-16 late fall 2008.
Have the "Bee" on order.  $435.00  through SNG.
New Accucraft and San Juan rolling stock being released also.

Marc


----------



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

Pictures!!!!  We need pictures.  I also ordered the Accucraft boxcars....found a good price on them through RLD Hobbies.


----------

